# Nasal Packing-My doctor states



## daknaack (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello!

My doctor states that he did both anterior and posterior packing for epistaxis on the right nostril.
Would I code both anterior and posterior? 30901 and 30905  or would I just code for the posterior? 30905.

Thank you!


----------



## tlivengo (Jul 27, 2010)

*Nasal Packing*

I think you would just code the 30905.  The NCCI bundles these codes.


----------



## daknaack (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank you for your help


----------



## malissa2128 (May 10, 2014)

*Anterior and Posterior Epistaxis repair*

Code the procedure preformed initally as primary 30901/3 (anterior) and then code 30906 (posterior)  subsequent 

Hope this helps


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (May 10, 2014)

Malissa, This is a reference directly from the Academy of Otolaryngology Head and Neck Surgeons- AAO-HNS. 

www.entnet.org


[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Because  the Correct Coding Initiative (CCI) bundles 30901 and 30903 into 30905,  you should submit only one same-side hemorrhage-control code for each  encounter. *So if your otolaryngologist performs anterior and posterior  packing, report only 30905.

*Hope this helps. [/FONT]


----------



## kyannekis (May 26, 2016)

I agree, I would only bill the 30905


----------



## freespririt0806 (Nov 17, 2016)

i agree only 30905


----------

